# احذروا "اللمبات الموفرة" قاتلة .



## hazem elbaz (15 يوليو 2010)

إلي كل المواطنين‏..‏ خذوا حذركم‏..‏ المصابيح الموفرة للطاقة الكهربائية إذا سقطت وتناثرت أجزاؤها تصبح شديدة الخطورة‏» هذه رسالة لا تكف القنوات التليفزيونية في إنجلترا عن بثها مع كل فاصل إعلاني‏,‏ ولا يمر يوم دون أن تنشرها الصحف‏.‏

وكشفت أبحاث ودراسات بريطانية عن أن تلك المصابيح عند الكسر يخرج منها أبخرة زئبق سام‏،‏ لو استنشقه الإنسان قد يترنح فورا ويختل توازنه ويصاب بصداع نصفي مزمن،‏ وترتفع درجة الخطورة عند الأطفال والمسنين ذوي الحساسية إلي أزمات في التنفس تهدد حياتهم‏.






*ووضعت وزارة الصحة البريطانية روشتة للتعامل مع اللمبات المحطمة‏,‏ أول بند فيها عدم استخدام المكنسة الكهربائية في لملمة الحطام‏,‏ حتي لا يتناثر الغبار الزئبقي في أرجاء المكان‏,‏ وأنه يجب الانتظار‏15‏ دقيقة حتي يستقرالغبار علي الأرض قبل كنسه بفرشاة عادية ووضعه في لفافة مغلقة والتخلص منه خارج المنزل فورا‏.‏ *





*أما في مصر‏,‏ فوزارة الكهرباء لا تهتم إلا بتوفيرالطاقة والاستهلاك‏,‏ فلم تقدم أي توعية للناس من أي نوع‏,‏ فقط هي تحث علي هجر اللمبات القديمة إلي اللمبات الجديدة وبالنسبة لوزارة الصحة‏,‏ فيبدو أنها مشغولة بأشياء أخري‏.‏*

*وكان اساتذة بجامعة عين شمس حذروا من خطورة التعامل مع اللمبات الموفرة للطاقة والتي انتشرت في الأونة الأخيرة لوجود الزئبق السام في تصنيعها والذي يسبب اضراراً صحية للمواطنين في حالة كسر اللمبة.*

*الدكتور علي عبدالوارث‏,‏ الأستاذ بكلية علوم عين شمس يقول إن الزئبق خطر داهم‏,‏ فهو يحتجز بالأنسجة‏,‏ خاصة في الكلي والكبد والطحال والمخ‏,‏ ثم تظهر أعراض التسمم البسيط مثل التعب وقلة النوم وحدة الطبع وفقد القدرة الجنسية وضعف في الذاكرة‏ وأشياء أخري‏. *

*وقد طالب الدكتور عبدالستار سلام‏,‏ الأستاذ بعلوم عين شمس‏,‏ أيضا بضرورة أن يتعلم الناس كيفية التخلص الآمن من المخلفات الإلكترونية‏!‏ باختصار‏.‏ هذه اللمبات ذات كفاءة عالية‏..‏ وعلينا أن نتعلم كيف نتعامل معها‏.‏
*


----------



## hany mossad (15 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## ماجدالخليفه (16 يوليو 2010)

*thank you very much*​


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## almasry (18 يوليو 2010)

*Thank you very much*​


----------



## hazem elbaz (18 يوليو 2010)

almasry قال:


> *thank you very much*​


 جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي حازم على هذه المعلومة المهمة بارك الله فيك.


----------



## the_chemist (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم على طرح الموضوع وهذا لينك للموضوع على شبكة BBC

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7172662.stm


----------



## عادل 1980 (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووور أخى
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## showmaker (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## okab73 (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا والله يجزيك خيرا 
بس مين اللي يسمع ولمين نشكي الا لله 
والشكوا لغير الله مذله


----------

